# Howlers-Pick the Best



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I used different types of calls to do some howls some are made with open reed and some are actual howlers. Pick your favorite and see if you can tell what kind of call it is. Now also remember I am not the best at howling, lol

I will post pics of all the calls used later


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I personally pick howl 4 and 6.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

All I get is static???


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like number 6 best. I'm unsure what your asking for on the second part.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rick what kind of call do you think makes the sound of the one you like best ?

Scott, are you on a computer or phone ?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I think its a coyote call.  I'm gonna say EW pocket call to be specific.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I think they will all work. As far as a favorite......um.....6??? Any of them would suit me fine.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Phone.. Just listened on comp.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I like #4-the best--I have so many howlers but i like the horn ones the best----also my juice bottle howler I made[ its lite and easy to carry] but for the life I can't remember who's tone board I used the old juice bottle has fooled many a yote------ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: sb*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The green castrating band is throwing me off, Skip. Is there a wedge locking the reed in also? Looks like a yellerdog board with a castrating band instead of the black o ring.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I thought more members would respond to this, since so many ask about howlers. Here is a pic of the calls used. They are lined up same as the howls are numbered, first call is howl-1 and so on..

5th and 6th howls were both on the last call. By the downloads of the sounds it looks like howl-6 wins with howl-4 second. Do any of you guys know what kind of howler #4 is? It surprised me that the little pvc call did so well, its the same toneboard and size as my pocket call, so Rick you were really correct when you said the pocket call.

Howl-1 , 3/4" delrin custom toneboard

Howl-2, Horn Howler with my mini howler toneboard

Howl-3. One piece call with hand shaped toneboard

Howl-4, Lets see if anyone knows this howler, very easy to use.

Howl-5 & 6, small PVC call, this is actually the same toneboard as in the pocket call, the pvc is a little longer on this one.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I think all of you guys make great howlers but that E.L.K. howler is hard to beat.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Got these last week.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *I like #4-the best--I have so many howlers but i like the horn ones the best----also my juice bottle howler I made[ its lite and easy to carry] but for the life I can't remember who's tone board I used the old juice bottle has fooled many a yote------ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: sb*





itzDirty said:


> The green castrating band is throwing me off, Skip. Is there a wedge locking the reed in also? Looks like a yellerdog board with a castrating band instead of the black o ring.


That's a YDD3 I believe., That's what my juice bottle has. Skip did a custom paint job on mine.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Uh.... So it was the Pocket call!



youngdon said:


> That's a YDD3 I believe., That's what my juice bottle has. Skip did a custom paint job on mine.


Right again.... I'm on a roll.

I can't run the power howler to save my life. I can run a diaphragm though. I turned a megaphone so I can volume up the howls. I think latex reeds lack range compared to the mylar reeds but make really good sounds. The best.... Is what works for ya.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The mp3's didn't work for me Ed... no computer. Like SHampton said, the Power Howler is hard to beat...just change out the plastic horn. Predator hunter up coyotes down.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rick, I am surprised you have trouble with the Power Howler. To me its the easiest way to howl. Of course I did cut my teeth on elk calls and bugles and it actually started off as an elk call I think, lol

I use the little pvc call a lot more than the Power Howler mainly because its so small and I think its about the same in sound. What a lot of guys dont like about using an open reed call for howls is the raspy sound most of the time all you have to do is use your teeth instead of your lips and make a little higher pitch and the sound will smooth out, if thats what you want.

Eric, wish you could hear the pvc (howl-6) call, IMO its very close to the Power Howler (howl-4)


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Mainly it lacked volume for me, Ed.

I think, used proper, Mylar can produce sounds that latex can not. I think the reverse is true also. Both are capable of accurate enough representations to fool some coyotes. For friendlier longer howls I like a Mylar open reed. For a series of short aggressive barks and howls I like a diaphragm.

From what I understand based on researchers recordings, there exists sounds in a coyotes howl that humans can't hear. I'm betting some of those sounds have meaning to coyote. I'm betting some are identifying characteristics too. So maybe we are fooling ourselves a little. I believe a coyote comes to our howl out of curiosity often. I think a coyote senses aggression in some sounds so responds reluctantly or not at all. Using certain howls we have deemed best for certain times of year..... I think is most often bogus. My guess is that agressive or friendly sound makes a difference depending on the time of year. With the rise in the use of e-calls I think coyote get conditioned to some howls (mostly the recorded ones) based on the time of year we use them. They get use to the "interrogation howl" after the first half of the year. Then breading season comes around and we start using "invite howls" and they respond again. To me its like playing cottontail for ahwile and then switching to jack rabbit because cottontail got over played.

I'm no expert and my opinions are always subject to change.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I forgot to mention I only hunt October Thruough March. I'm sure some things get different April -September but I have no experience then.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

I like #6 but the dogs woke up on #3


----------

